# Howto backup from Windows Server 2012 R2 to Linux?



## flufsor (Nov 23, 2014)

I have the following question.

How would i best create an automatic backup system to backup a IIS enviroment + MSSQL Express to another server.
The other server as you might have guessed from the title is runnning linux and is in another location.

I ask this because i am new to windows server but would like to have backups.

Anyone have a good solution for this that is preferably free to implement?

If you want more details feel free to ask.


----------



## rmlhhd (Nov 23, 2014)

You could install R1Soft Backup Server on the Linux Server and install the client on the Windows Box, you can get the licenses cheap from - https://r1softstorage.com/

Otherwise create a samba share on the Linux server and mount it on the Windows server then tell it to backup to the network share.

If you need assistance PM me or add me on Skype - rmlhhd


----------



## layerbyte_ben (Nov 23, 2014)

I second rmlhhd's suggestion of using R1Soft. Been using it for years and have not had any major issues with it (odd time some backups failed due to other reasons, but if you have reporting setup you can be notified when a backup job fails).

You can either get backup licenses from http://r1softlicenses.com/ or you can also get hosted backup storage from them as well.


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Nov 23, 2014)

I have been testing/trying urBackup, my backup server is Ubuntu and I easily configured backups on Windows 7 and Windows Server.

On Linux I am still struggling with it, but I would still recommend it.

- Henrique


----------



## mikho (Nov 23, 2014)

First thing is to get the database backups.


I created this script (https://github.com/mikho/MSSQL-Backups) that I use on basicly all my customers that do not have the FULL version of MS SQL Server.


Then you could use a software like WINSCP to automate the transport of your SQL backup files and the IIS files.


Everything done using Task Scheduler in Windows.


No need to buy software when it can be done for free


----------



## TurnkeyInternet (Nov 27, 2014)

if 'free' is in the equation, go with CYGWIN - install it on the windows box, enable 'rsync/ssh' - and away you go.  You can configure Windows to do proper MS SQL local file backups, and rsync will copy them off and sync your file folders remotely to a linux box.


----------



## TurnkeyInternet (Nov 27, 2014)

If you have 'budget', r1soft is a real smart and inexpensive way to do it (you can get the linux 'server' side, and backup to there using r1soft, cost you about $150 to $250 i think for 1-off server license (owned edition) vs a cloud backup solution you pay monthly for.


----------



## mikho (Nov 30, 2014)

DeltaCopy is a windows "version" of rsync


----------



## TH-Dan (Dec 1, 2014)

+1 for R1Soft, we use it to backup our windows kit to a linux box


----------

